# Most astroturfed celebrities discussion thread



## JambledUpWords (Sep 14, 2019)

What it says in the title. Celebrity is used very loosely here. Think of it as people pushed hard by the media that nobody else really cares about as much.

Examples:

Greta Thunberg 
Chrissy Tiegen 
RBG (while she is of importance, the memes about her are really forced) 
Beyoncé (she must have a really good publicist. The worship of her is creepy)


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 14, 2019)

Hey here's an idea, why don't you get this top tier thread started with an example or something?

Edit: There you go nice job.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 14, 2019)

Andrew Yang


----------



## JambledUpWords (Sep 14, 2019)

Kamov Ka-50 said:


> Andrew Yang


Most of the DNC candidates are. I’d include Beto as well.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 14, 2019)

Hitler. I don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Spunt (Sep 14, 2019)

Banksy


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 14, 2019)

Meghan Markle. Take her back please Yanks.


----------



## millais (Sep 14, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Meghan Markle. Take her back please Yanks.


Nah, enjoy your new 56% royal family


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 15, 2019)

Billie Eilish seems like a pretty obvious industry plant


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 15, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Meghan Markle. Take her back please Yanks.


The whole bunch of those Windsors are irrelevant, boring parasites and should go the way of their Russian cousins imo.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Sep 15, 2019)

Bill Nye - Pretty much just used to jam through any bit of degeneracy through the lens of “science” but you’d think they could find an actual scientist who would do this. His new show was so awful that even the left had a hard time defending it.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Sep 15, 2019)

Tana Mongeau.
I say this because I don't understand why people keep giving her jobs. She got a fucking TV show and it wasn't something that at least made sense on paper like Paris Hilton and the Kardashians. They came from money and had influence so I understand that much. 

I don't understand why people are fans of her because a cat puking up its breakfast has more talent than whatever she does.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Sep 15, 2019)

Karlie Kloss - Like Chrissy Teigen, an incompetent airhead who pushes woke politics. Married into the Kushners, who are scammers and hucksters so she should fit right in with them, much like Ivanka, yet another blow up doll we’re supposed to take seriously for some reason.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Sep 15, 2019)

Chelsea handler. I have no idea what her show was about and neither did preteen me but boy did he have fun plotting out what to watch but her.


----------



## Coolio55 (Sep 15, 2019)

Jimmy Kimmel
Does anyone even watch his youtube "trending" stickied crap? Honestly I think all of youtube's "trending" crap deserves to be here.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Sep 15, 2019)

Some celebrities that are only really famous for being LGBT:

Tyler Oakley 
Laverne Cox
Ellen Page (at least nowadays) 
Sam Smith (the gay male version of Adele) 
Billy Porter (famous for wearing a dress to the Oscars and being a flamboyant gay black man) 
Johnathan Van Ness (from Queer Eye and does hair. Mostly remembered for being gay)


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 15, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Karlie Kloss - Like Chrissy Teigen, an incompetent airhead who pushes woke politics. Married into the Kushners, who are scammers and hucksters so she should fit right in with them, much like Ivanka, yet another blow up doll we’re supposed to take seriously for some reason.


I thought they push her because she's fucking Russel Greer's woman Taylor Swift on the side, or that's what my tumblr deep dives told me to believe.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 19, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Hitler. I don't see what all the fuss is about.


He was a real bad egg.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Sep 19, 2019)

- I don't get a lot of the YouTube Stars, it baffles me that Shane Dawson is still going and relevant. 

- MUA's are another one, I thought Jamie Genevieve was a Love Island / Big Brother contestant for an incredibly long time. Anyone who is orange with lip fillers who does drag makeup that white girls get a boner over confuse me.

- Politicans like Nigel Farage on the right, especially pre Brexit party / post UKIP leader when he seemed to be on TV 24/7. George Galloway on the left who is one of the most exceptional individuals ever. Ed Balls is another who whilst being less eccentric than Farage and Galloway has just churned out trashy content since he left politics.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 19, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> Billie Eilish seems like a pretty obvious industry plant



She even got a Japanese artist to do one of her music videos which _never fucking happens._


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Sep 19, 2019)

Kim Kardashian, or any one of her sisters, for that matter.



tasty humane burger said:


> George Galloway on the left who is one of the most exceptional individuals ever.



Galloway is just an ambulance-chasing windbag.


----------



## research (Sep 19, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Banksy


he's better known for his role in the musical groups unkle and massive attack tbh


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 20, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Bill Nye - Pretty much just used to jam through any bit of degeneracy through the lens of “science” but you’d think they could find an actual scientist who would do this. His new show was so awful that even the left had a hard time defending it.


Bill Nye's entire claim to fame is being on a mildly entertaining Mr Wizard knockoff that teachers put on while nursing the previous night's hangover.

If I'm gonna listen to r/atheism style euphoria from a washed up 90's D-lister it's gotta be like...Janeane Garofalo or one of the guys from Korn.


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Sep 20, 2019)

tasty humane burger said:


> I don't get a lot of the YouTube Stars, it baffles me that Shane Dawson is still going and relevant.


I don’t think that’s astroturfed. My girlfriend watches those makeup people, it’s shit but it’s organic shit.


----------



## Applejack (Sep 20, 2019)

I want to say Daisy Ridley, but we all know how she got famous.
So instead I'll say Melissa MaCarthy


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 20, 2019)

Applejack said:


> I want to say Daisy Ridley, but we all know how she got famous.



I don’t


----------



## Applejack (Sep 20, 2019)

User name: Required said:


> I don’t


Look up her audition tape


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 20, 2019)

Applejack said:


> Look up her audition tape



I still don’t understand


----------



## Rick Pratt (Sep 20, 2019)

James Charles


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 20, 2019)

Keegan Micheal Key


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 20, 2019)

Null


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 20, 2019)

Mussolini.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 20, 2019)

Any of the YouTube celebrities who hasn't been fully demonetized and isn't PewDiePie. Let's be real here, a lot of them are benefiting from Google's manipulative algorithm programs and the fact that anyone who posts or says anything even slightly "edgy" or mildly controversial on there gets demonetized or purged.

Mia Khalifa, if we're counting porn stars as celebrities. Honestly, if it weren't for the "Hit or Miss" meme on Tik Tok, not even porn addicts would care about her.

Chelsea Handler. Who is this woman and why should I care about her opinions on anything?

Every single one of the Kardashians. I don't even need to elaborate on this one.

Bill Nye. If he wasn't a children's TV show host in the 90's, nobody would give a shit about him or his euphoric atheist views. At least the guy from Beakman's World knew when his fifteen minutes of fame were up.

Anyone in the 2020 Democratic Primaries who isn't Joe Biden, Elizabeth Warren, Kamala Harris, or maybe Pete Buttigeig and that's only because Pete might have a chance being the running mate for one of the real contenders.


----------



## millais (Sep 20, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Mussolini.


The granddaughter or Il Duce himself?


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 20, 2019)

Jake and Maggie Gyllenhaal. They're ugly and they're not anything special as actors.


----------



## millais (Sep 20, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> WingsOfRedemption
> He's an old stale meme at this point, only kept alive by a dedicated group of trolls.


I don't think he is well-known or prominent enough to even qualify as the lowest tier of Z-list internet celebrity. He's just a lolcow.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Sep 20, 2019)

Will Smith's kids are only in movies because of nepotism.


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 20, 2019)

Can't mention Bill Nye without Neil DeGrasse Tyson. And for that matter, Elon Musk and his meme car company.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 20, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Mia Khalifa, if we're counting porn stars as celebrities. Honestly, if it weren't for the "Hit or Miss" meme on Tik Tok, not even porn addicts would care about her.



I was actually going to list her, here, but the reason why contradicts the reason you give for her notoriety.

Well before nyannyancosplay (we're talking... five years ago?), Khalifa starred in a porno where she presents as a hijab-wearing Muslim being a *r e b e l* and dating behind her parents' back, but then her *stepmother* finds out about her boyfriend and-- it's clockwork, if what I hear about the sameness of these setups is true.

With pyroclastic flow, the video shot her up to #1 pornstar on Pornhub at the time and attracted the attention of some small Lebanese newspaper that raged against her (the obvious question becoming, "how would these people _know_ that this video even existed"?). Mia Khalifa cracking jokes amid some Levantine Muslims demanding a fatwa on her head ensued.

Outside of that, my understanding was that she was something of a hanger on that did stuff like try to get in the pants of other famous people-- I recall some sportsball player rebuffing her something fierce on Twitter as she presumably was trying to seduce him.

I know these things because it managed to break out into the news sources I perused at the time. At no point did I not have the feeling that her meteoric popularity wasn't wholly engineered by people who wanted to capitalize on a then-not-as-popular hijab-related expectation subversion fetish (think nun fetish, but pedestrian Muslim).

Anyways, for my other name: Alexandria Occasio-Cortez. Don't get me wrong, representatives are important (by virtue of the design of our government), but until AOC, I don't recall them getting the coverage she did, and certainly not when they were spouting the 400 IQ takes that AOC is known for (and that itself is an accomplishment). Bills that have immediate impact on our lives are getting passed by Congress and signed right under our noses, and yet an ecology plan to save our planet from certain destruction in supposedly the next 12 years or something that struggled to even reach the table as it failed to even get support from the Dems (IIRC) _was hitting frontpage headlines._

Also, Linda Sarsour. Where did she come from, where did she go? Did saying she wanted to take away the vagina of an FGM victim finally catch up to her? Did the left finally realize that they were stanning a woman that stanned a legal code that would severely subjugate them as borderline property *on top of making them second class citizens if they don't become Muslim too?*


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Sep 20, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> Billie Eilish seems like a pretty obvious industry plant



Yeah I heard about her a couple times sporadically, then a week later she was everywhere. And she's supposedly a musician but the stuff I see about her is never about how this or that song is awesome, but other random trivia about her and her opinions on crap, like suddenly we should care.



NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Bill Nye - Pretty much just used to jam through any bit of degeneracy through the lens of “science” but you’d think they could find an actual scientist who would do this. His new show was so awful that even the left had a hard time defending it.



The way they pulled this guy out of the mothballs was SO calculated. I guess Wishbone the dog wasn't available, so they had to go to the PBS show that was on after him when the millennials were in 3rd grade, for their devious nostalgia propaganda ploy.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 21, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> Can't mention Bill Nye without Neil DeGrasse Tyson. And for that matter, Elon Musk and his meme car company.



Eh, I wouldn't put Neil DeGrasse Tyson on the same tier as Bill Nye. At least Neil DeGrasse Tyson is an actual scientist with actual merits and credibility. Bill Nye just played a scientist on TV back in the 90's and was a desk jockey for Boeing in real life.

Granted, most normies didn't really know who he was until Fox did that Cosmos TV series, but the same could be said of Carl Sagan before him.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Sep 24, 2019)

Charls did nothing wrong said:


> I don’t think that’s astroturfed. My girlfriend watches those makeup people, it’s shit but it’s organic shit.


Sorry I thought I replied to this ages ago! I get that, and so many of them did start on their own but my thinking was that do many YT stars are just walking and talking ads who shit sponsors on their (usually young) fanbase and try and pan if off as "hey I'm just sitting at home having fun making videos!" 

As for MUAs so many again push crap products on people and some have their own collection which is either overpriced or utter shit.

Another technique is when they're trying to slyly sponsor something and they make a post/video/etc being like 'omg so many people have asked me about X so [buy this bullshit]!'


----------



## Positron (Sep 24, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> Billie Eilish seems like a pretty obvious industry plant


Everyone they claim they've "discovered on the internet" is.



Uncanny Valley said:


> She even got a Japanese artist to do one of her music videos which _never fucking happens._


Not just any Japanese artist.  Takashi Murakami.  Another massively overhyped fucker whose "works" are expensive as fuck.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 29, 2019)

Probably low hanging fruit, but Doug Walker. The way his fans treat him borders on literal worship. He's a middle aged guy sperging about movies, what's the point of deifying him so much and taking his word as gospel truth? His review of The Wall had more than one person telling him it was better than the actual movie. Are you fucking serious? 

Internet "celebrities" aside, I've never understood why people revere Kurt Cobain so much. He had talent, but he wasn't some God of grunge that ushered in a paradigm shift. Call me cynical, but I think most people only speak so highly of him because of his suicide, and that's the 'proper' thing to do.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Sep 29, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> Billie Eilish seems like a pretty obvious industry plant


Okay. Yes seriously. Where the fuck did she even come from? Out of nowhere my younger siblings friends started talking about how amazing she was and I was like "never heard of him" and after some rather poignant questions it comes down to this: 
The kids I'm talking to don't even know why she is famous either, she obviously fits the modern mold of E thot Apathy/ Nihilism  but most of them have heard of her through friends, I ask about her music and listen to it and I'm like "what is the big deal? She seems talentless with a studio mastering everything for her",  

So you're thinking industry plant to what, make kids more tarded than they already are?


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 29, 2019)

Zero Day Defense said:


> I was actually going to list her, here, but the reason why contradicts the reason you give for her notoriety.
> 
> Well before nyannyancosplay (we're talking... five years ago?), Khalifa starred in a porno where she presents as a hijab-wearing Muslim being a *r e b e l* and dating behind her parents' back, but then her *stepmother* finds out about her boyfriend and-- it's clockwork, if what I hear about the sameness of these setups is true.
> 
> ...


What baffles me is that she is still very popular for reasons I don't know. There have been a few pornstars who come into the national/international spotlight because of things they did. That Duke University pornstar who got outed by a classmate got paraded around the news and got more contracts, then vanished and with that, viewership of her videos dropped. Same thing with August Ames' viewership after that fiasco and her death, check her views now and she's dropped. But for whatever fucking reason, this Lebanese woman with large fake tits and a handful of average videos is still getting top numbers. Just mystifying.

For my pick, across the other side of the pond is that bitch Gina Miller. At least AOC and "The Squad" are political representatives, where there is some national interest in what a politician is doing or saying. No one knows who she is or where she came from. She isn't a lawyer, an MP, a journalist or a highly recognised business(wo)man like Alan Sugar, but she somehow manages to insert herself into the Brexit fiasco and file loads of lawsuits on behalf of remain, of which two big ones have been successful. Since then she's been invited onto every news show to give her view. She really comes off as someone the remain supporting government decided to prop up as the face of their legal campaigns to draw all the fire. I predict post Brexit she will try to up and vanish unsuccessfully.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Sep 29, 2019)

All these YT history channels that seem to spring out of nowhere and all use the same goofy drawing style.


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 29, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Okay. Yes seriously. Where the fuck did she even come from? Out of nowhere my younger siblings friends started talking about how amazing she was and I was like "never heard of him" and after some rather poignant questions it comes down to this:
> The kids I'm talking to don't even know why she is famous either, she obviously fits the modern mold of E thot Apathy/ Nihilism  but most of them have heard of her through friends, I ask about her music and listen to it and I'm like "what is the big deal? She seems talentless with a studio mastering everything for her",
> 
> So you're thinking industry plant to what, make kids more tarded than they already are?


Didn't know who this was so pulled up her wikipedia page and pulled up a few of her videos.
>17 years old
>Parents in entertainment industry, brother also in the entertainment industry as a singer
>Got popular off of soundcloud
>Body positive promoted, wears baggy clothes
>Multiple mental issues - Depression, Synesthesia, Tourettes
>Vegetarian who promotes veganism.

Really seems like she's pushed by the industry. It just so happens that her parents work in the industry and her older brother is also in it as a singer.

Edit: Turns out her brother was on Glee as the character Alistair. I have no idea if that is a major character, but it would open up a lot of doors for his younger sister if she wanted to go into music.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 29, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> Didn't know who this was so pulled up her wikipedia page and pulled up a few of her videos.
> >17 years old
> >Parents in entertainment industry, brother also in the entertainment industry as a singer
> >Got popular off of soundcloud
> ...



Fun fact, I have a minor existential crisis every time I find out that Billie Eilish is younger than me.

Anyhow, this is exactly why. She's got a MASSIVE appeal to the younger 12-18 generation of girls, and the industry, who watch the trends and follow the flow of such things, noticed this immediately. Combine this with her family connections and her 'relatabilty' (read: being so mentally fucked that my therapist would give me a clean bill of health in comparison), and you're basically printing money.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Sep 29, 2019)

The last american rappers I'm aware of are Gucci Mane, Waka Flocka, Spaceghostpurrp and Action Bronson. Everything after that is like a blur of weird fruity niggas, I am aware one is called like 69ine and some other who got shot, but I am blessed to never hear any song of these niggers, even accidentally.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 29, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> The last american rappers I'm aware of are Gucci Mane, Waka Flocka, Spaceghostpurrp and Action Bronson. Everything after that is like a blur of weird fruity niggas, I am aware one is called like 69ine and some other who got shot, but I am blessed to never hear any song of these niggers, even accidentally.



Run the Jewels. Literally the only time a white man and a black man in rap coming together actually does something good.


----------



## Fuck Y'all (Sep 29, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> *But for whatever fucking reason, this Lebanese woman with large fake tits and a handful of average videos is still getting top numbers. Just mystifying.*



IMO it's Pajeets fault


----------



## Crystal Golem (Sep 29, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> Run the Jewels. Literally the only time a white man and a black man in rap coming together actually does something good.


Wait are you saying they aren't astroturfed tho? Cause they really are. I mean EL-P
has been rapping for decades with none of this hype same with Killer Mike really.




Painful!


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 29, 2019)

Crystal Golem said:


> Wait are you saying they aren't astroturfed tho? Cause they really are. I mean EL-P
> has been rapping for decades with none of this hype same with Killer Mike really.
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for ruining Run the Jewels for me forever.


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Sep 29, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> Most of the DNC candidates are. I’d include Beto as well.



Beto WAS the most astroturfed politician imaginable during his Senate run, but now that he lost that it's become clear that there ain't no turf being sold to him no more, hence why he's become a public joke.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Sep 29, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> Thank you for ruining Run the Jewels for me forever.


Didn't you listen to the lyrics on 3? It's so fucking weak compared to their previous work you can tell they pushed it out in the two months following the election. 



Spoiler: Hey Kids Lyrics



[Intro: El-P]
Hey, hey k—
Hey, kids
_(This is so crazy)_

[Verse 1: Killer Mike]
Say hello to the masters, on behalf of the classless masses
We showed up, ski masks, picks, and axes to murder asses
Lift up our glasses and watch your palaces burn to ashes
Fucking fascists, who the fuck are you to give fifty lashes?
All 'cause I'm motivated, stimulated, never smoking simulated happy and burning hashes
Killer, killer, dealing with him like he's a squealer
Get 'em, hit 'em, got 'em, shot 'em, and flipped the mattress
Woo! I'm the man, bitch, got big ideas, got plans to rob
Any Rothschild living, Bill Gates, and the ghost of Jobs
Yeah I said it, I meant it, I ain't flinch'n, Marshawn Lynch'n it
Run through a motherfucker's face like ig'nant, isn't it
Domain eminent, we the pre-eminant
Villainous willingness, spitting this ready raw rap shit rhyme ridiculous
Enemy grave, he digging it, then we piss in it
Us go to hell, we been in it, getting it, yeah

[Hook: Additional vocals]
Bumaye
Bumaye
Bumaye
Bumaye

[Post-Hook: El-P]
Hey, hey k—
Hey, kids

[Verse 2: El-P]
I'm the fucking tits, I hold no regard for no fucking myths, aye
I lived half my life to give half my cash to these half-man imps, aye
They got half a heart, they give half a fuck, they got half the guns, woo!
I got half an hour, I'll burn half a pound and I have to run
Killers of the earth get scared, you do not get one word
You do not live for the herd, even you living's absurd
Better off kicked to the curb, that is my word
Back in the Berenstein timeline zip, no wins for the kid, oh, shit, I got curved
In the Berenstain riff, I'm a Biff, so sick when the clock is lit, the whip swerve
It's like nothin' not broke, can't stand the scope in the booth
I disrobe like pederast pope on a play-date
Better call mayday, baby I'll spray, I'm an AK
They flayed and plated, I'm serving dead meat fame to table
Cain to Abel, death's apprentice
Run the Jewels'll make last breaths Brexit

[Hook: Additional vocals]
Bumaye
Bumaye
Bumaye
Bumaye

[Post-Hook: El-P + _Danny Brown_]
Hey, hey—_check!_
Hey, kids

[Verse 3: Danny Brown]
Word architect, when I arch the tech, I'll part ya' neck
Got bars on deck, that Xanax flow, make you nod your head
Like a gram of blow, you inject
My words infect like insects havin' incest, I'm in check
Like payday on a Thursday and it's Wednesday
I'm sensei, you bouquet, you menstruate
That's pussy all on your template
We skate, skate on 'em twenty-eights
Get pearl tongue like every day, so I Run them Jewels in every state
I kill a mic with Killer Mike, roll el's out a p's wit' El-P
My self-esteem on king, got head so big, no crown can't fit me
No bitch on my ding-a-ling, when she ride on it, she wet like a jet-ski
Please be alarmed, be warned
Please be alarmed, be warned
Give up that charm or get harmed
Watch, too or your time gone, and the rings or your life pawned and we gone

[Outro]
You made my eardrums bleed and I will pinch you



"fucking facists", easy pop culture references(I know EL-P has always made pop culture references but they are usually a cut above this) and a totally standard Danny Brown verse that doesn't even come close to fitting the song? These motherfuckers more put together than a lego set.

And of course we can't forget this:





Sorry not trying to be a dick I just don't know how you didn't catch this.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (Sep 29, 2019)

Ke$ha. Ugh. First she had some hit teeny bopper songs, then made a documentary (filmed by her brother) where all she did was go on tour and talk about needing to have sex.  Then claimed she was sexually assaulted by that Dr. Luke guy, because she fancied herself a real artist and wanted to make "real" music and break her contract with Sony.  After like 3 years, the courts were having none of it and threw out all of her cases and appeals.  Now she's fat, has had more plastic surgery than Joan Van Ark (at such a young age) and has no career.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 29, 2019)

Crystal Golem said:


> Didn't you listen to the lyrics on 3? It's so fucking weak compared to their previous work you can tell they pushed it out in the two months following the election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Probably just because I listened to the music and didn't really follow the news surrounding them. I'm beating myself up as we speak.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Sep 29, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> Probably just because I listened to the music and didn't really follow the news surrounding them. I'm beating myself up as we speak.


Hey I listen to tons of electronic/punk bands that I later find out are antifa groupies it happens.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 29, 2019)

Crystal Golem said:


> All these YT history channels that seem to spring out of nowhere and all use the same goofy drawing style.


A-fucking-men, dude.  Those channels are so bizarre and feel planted, they all seem to do the same thing: read off and lightly animate Wikipedia articles, and eventually segue into some spiel about the spoopyness of climate change.  And they're all sponsored by Audible or whatever because of course they are. Kurgeztat is the worst about it, that channel is the cancerous propaganda side of Reddit in its purest form.

You can tell when history is revisionist and bullshit when they use "CE" and "BCE" instead of "AD" and "BC", considering that's a liberal meme that only gained ground in the 2010s, that somehow takes Christianity out of the Gregorian calendar, while still hinging the date on the lifetime of Jesus Christ.  While, you know, ignoring that a few of the months and the days of the week are named after Roman gods.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Sep 29, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> A-fucking-men, dude. Those channels are so bizarre and feel planted, they all seem to do the same thing: read off and lightly animate Wikipedia articles


I did lol pretty hard about a year ago when Kings and Generals got some beaner to do a video series on South American civilizations but he was so nakedly biased that the viewers revolted. They took the one finished video down and switched back to the regular guy for the rest of the series and apologized for the poor quality of the original video.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 29, 2019)

Logan Paul

Seriously who is he

Is he the new epic person you're supposed to say sucks so you can get validation from your peers, ala Beiber?


----------



## Bogs (Sep 29, 2019)

Baby Jane Hudson said:


> Ke$ha. Ugh. First she had some hit teeny bopper songs, then made a documentary (filmed by her brother) where all she did was go on tour and talk about needing to have sex.  Then claimed she was sexually assaulted by that Dr. Luke guy, because she fancied herself a real artist and wanted to make "real" music and break her contract with Sony.  After like 3 years, the courts were having none of it and threw out all of her cases and appeals.  Now she's fat, has had more plastic surgery than Joan Van Ark (at such a young age) and has no career.


Let's not forget getting eternally BTFO'd by Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (Sep 29, 2019)

Bogs said:


> Let's not forget getting eternally BTFO'd by Jerry Seinfeld



I guess she forgot that she was no longer a "STAH".  She really is just pathetic. She pretends to be so organic and such a hippy dippy type, but the reality is, she is a wanna be.  She wants to be taken seriously now, but she kind of missed the train on that when she was jumping around throwing glitter everywhere and talking about male appendages all the time. Oh and remember she was on some talk show talking about having sex with a ghost?  Great way to be taken seriously....not.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 8, 2019)

"Asia" Kate Dale.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Oct 8, 2019)

That "okurrrr" girl who I think is also a tranny


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 11, 2020)

The "Fuck you dad!" tour.


Spoiler: El-p turning into James Corden


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 11, 2020)

Chrissy Tiegen is at least kinda cute and has nice titties that she's shown bare, so I can't get too mad.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 13, 2020)

How hasn't Amy Schumer been brought up yet?


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Feb 13, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> How hasn't Amy Schumer been brought up yet?


She’s US senate minority leader Chuck Schumer’s cousin. I’m sure that helped her land deals for comedy specials and movies.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Feb 14, 2020)

Billie Ellish is appealing because she is literally the only traditionally gorgeous girl that isn't selling her body.  Think about it, can you name a single hot chick that wore baggy clothes and didn't market her sexuality?  As simple as it seems, that is ground breaking and aspiring to women.


----------



## Positron (Feb 15, 2020)

behavioral swamp thang said:


> Billie Ellish is appealing because she is literally the only traditionally gorgeous girl that isn't selling her body.  Think about it, can you name a single hot chick that wore baggy clothes and didn't market her sexuality?  As simple as it seems, that is ground breaking and aspiring to women.


People have said the same about Avril Lavigne when she first appeared.  Before long she was posing for _Maxim_.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Feb 15, 2020)

Positron said:


> People have said the same about Avril Lavigne when she first appeared.  Before long she was posing for _Maxim_.


Oh I'm sure the same shit will happen with Billie, don't get me wrong


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 15, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> Billie Eilish seems like a pretty obvious industry plant


This. I see her pop up everywhere, but I'm pretty sure I've never heard any of her songs.

I'll add that bitch that played Batwoman in a new series. She's only known for being a dyke, why she keeps appearing in movies and on TV is beyond me. I can't even recall her name.


----------



## Digital Thunder (Feb 15, 2020)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> I'll add that bitch that played Batwoman in a new series. She's only known for being a dyke, why she keeps appearing in movies and on TV is beyond me. I can't even recall her name.


You’re thinking of Ruby Rose. She started out as some DJ who gained relevance in 2014/2015 for starring in a short film about coming out as genderqueer, and asides from the Batwoman role I’ve only ever seen her get brought up periodically for being ~*genderqueer*~.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Feb 15, 2020)

I’ll add Janelle Monae to the list too. She’s been in a few films, and had maybe one or two well known songs, but she shows up at all the award shows. She seems like an industry plant to me. She performed the opening number at the Oscars 2020 too. That said, she’s never had as much impact on the music industry as a whole, and still isn’t quite a household name despite being in the industry 10+ years.


----------



## AnimePrincess (Feb 15, 2020)

Elon Musk def has a paid army to defend and praise him.


----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 15, 2020)

Lissamine Green said:


> The way they pulled (Bill Nye) out of the mothballs was SO calculated. I guess Wishbone the dog wasn't available, so they had to go to the PBS show that was on after him when the millennials were in 3rd grade, for their devious nostalgia propaganda ploy.



Meanwhile, Beakman's a total nobody now, even though his show was a lot better. The actor who played Beakman's even a gay, nonreligious Syrian with, you guessed it, a Twitter full of Trump Derangement Syndrome, but I guess the progressive stack means diddly dick when compared to someone with more clout. And he only has 6,000-some followers, which is really low for a 90's nostalgia icon. It kinda feels like he was practically unpersoned, like history was revised that the only science educator on TV was Bill Nye.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Feb 15, 2020)

Who or what in the fuck is a Bebe Rexha


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Feb 15, 2020)

Kacey Musgraves and Kaley Cuco... i hear those names EVERYWHERE and have no ever loving clue of who they are


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Feb 15, 2020)

behavioral swamp thang said:


> Kacey Musgraves and Kaley Cuco... i hear those names EVERYWHERE and have no ever loving clue of who they are


Kelly Cookoo has at least been on a couple of high-profile TV shows, even if her only real talent (as an adult) is sort of knowing how to fill a sweater.


----------



## Answer (Feb 16, 2020)

Billie Eilish is probably today's most blatant example of a pop star whose rise to fame was completely manufactured, and I say this as someone who admittedly enjoys her music. Her parents are both industry pros and her brother (who writes all her material) is a classically-trained songwriter. Right after she was signed her label tried to hype up her social media clout by creating tons of sock accounts with handles like "billieeilishqueen10" which would only follow her and each other. Same reason why she posts so many pics of herself with other rising stars (usually other industry plants), it's all a form of viral marketing. Not to mention she gets tons of interviews with big-name publications, gets her music featured in commercials and film/TV soundtracks, product endorsement deals, you get the picture.

The whole DIY-living-room-artist-hits-it-big is mostly a myth which the music industry loves selling. Young teenagers don't become massively famous pop stars unless they have a ton of industry professionals behind them. They’re groomed into being pop stars starting at around age 12 with a whole gang of professional songwriters and vocal coaches catering to them, then said professionals use their connections to advertise and hype up the kid, which is why they seem to blow up out of nowhere.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 21, 2020)

Answer said:


> The whole DIY-living-room-artist-hits-it-big is mostly a myth which the music industry loves selling. Young teenagers don't become massively famous pop stars unless they have a ton of industry professionals behind them. They’re groomed into being pop stars starting at around age 12 with a whole gang of professional songwriters and vocal coaches catering to them, then said professionals use their connections to advertise and hype up the kid, which is why they seem to blow up out of nowhere.


What about Justin Bieber? I know hating him at the time was as cool as hating Rick and Morty in 2017, but his family didn't have any industry connections IIRC and he had a legit following among teenage girls.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Feb 21, 2020)

Answer said:


> Billie Eilish is probably today's most blatant example of a pop star whose rise to fame was completely manufactured, and I say this as someone who admittedly enjoys her music. Her parents are both industry pros and her brother (who writes all her material) is a classically-trained songwriter. Right after she was signed her label tried to hype up her social media clout by creating tons of sock accounts with handles like "billieeilishqueen10" which would only follow her and each other. Same reason why she posts so many pics of herself with other rising stars (usually other industry plants), it's all a form of viral marketing. Not to mention she gets tons of interviews with big-name publications, gets her music featured in commercials and film/TV soundtracks, product endorsement deals, you get the picture.
> 
> The whole DIY-living-room-artist-hits-it-big is mostly a myth which the music industry loves selling. Young teenagers don't become massively famous pop stars unless they have a ton of industry professionals behind them. They’re groomed into being pop stars starting at around age 12 with a whole gang of professional songwriters and vocal coaches catering to them, then said professionals use their connections to advertise and hype up the kid, which is why they seem to blow up out of nowhere.


At least Billie Eilish is famous for _doing_ something. To me the most infamous astroturfed celebs will always be those who are famous simply for being famous and having money.

Jake and Logan Paul
Paris Hilton and Nichole Ritchie
Every member of the Kardashian clan
Mr. Beast (I know people like him more than the others, but as far as I can tell his entire following is based on him giving away large amounts of money in very low effort, unimpressive stunts and I really don't get the appeal)


----------



## OforOwesome (Feb 23, 2020)

Cardi B. A walking rachet hood female stereotype.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Feb 23, 2020)

OforOwesome said:


> Cardi B. A walking rachet hood female stereotype.



For the longest time I thought Cardi B. was some british reality-tv tart that lived in the media, that made sense to me. Recently I saw a picture and she's some kind of big tittie muppet doing god knows what.


----------



## General Disarray (Feb 23, 2020)

Lizzo. Fat fucking classless bitch called racism on her security detail when she last came to play Summerfest (from what I hear on the news, I don't do Summerfest anymore) and everyone's falling over each other to get her to come back. Sure, nigger up Summerfest and ruin it even more, fucktards (they took the rides and midway out years ago due to urban yoots).


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Feb 23, 2020)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> she's some kind of big tittie muppet doing god knows what.


She's a musician. I've heard some of her songs and they're godawful.

Also she was a stripper so there's that.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Feb 24, 2020)

KSI was on an episode of Top Gear yesterday. I'm pretty sure I've heard his name in passing but never looked him up. He sounds like a twat.


----------



## TiggerNits (Feb 24, 2020)

Someone once described Cardi B's voice as "what a heated squabble sounds like in a nail salon in the shitty party of town"

Lizzo is just the "fuglification" that they keep pushing to make awful things the norm and pretty things offensive. 

Crissy Teigen is just a prostitute that got Twitter famous


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 24, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Meanwhile, Beakman's a total nobody now, even though his show was a lot better. The actor who played Beakman's even a gay, nonreligious Syrian with, you guessed it, a Twitter full of Trump Derangement Syndrome, but I guess the progressive stack means diddly dick when compared to someone with more clout. And he only has 6,000-some followers, which is really low for a 90's nostalgia icon. It kinda feels like he was practically unpersoned, like history was revised that the only science educator on TV was Bill Nye.



Bill nye has his fame because you watched him in school. No one i know would chose to watch some science program on tv when they could play vidya instead


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Feb 24, 2020)

General Disarray said:


> Lizzo. Fat fucking classless bitch called racism on her security detail when she last came to play Summerfest (from what I hear on the news, I don't do Summerfest anymore) and everyone's falling over each other to get her to come back. Sure, nigger up Summerfest and ruin it even more, fucktards (they took the rides and midway out years ago due to urban yoots).


I've never heard of Lizzo until just now, and I'm grateful for that.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 24, 2020)

For all my fellow Britbongs here: Ash Sakar, the best example of a local astroturfed "celebrity"/political comentator I have seen.


----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 24, 2020)

2020Suicide said:


> Bill nye has his fame because you watched him in school. No one i know would chose to watch some science program on tv when they could play vidya instead


I don't remember watching him in school, actually, but he was on a local channel and I'd watch it sometimes when nothing else was on.  The only episode I could remember from childhood was the one where he showed the distance of all the planets and had a time lapse of him biking down a road all the way out to the boonies to show how far the nearest star is.  

Sometime around the mid 00s I tried to find some old Bill Nye episodes but only found torrents for a few, and around then he put out The Eyes of Nye, a pretty good show more focused on adults, but it never got picked up for a second season.  It was such a nothing show that you could watch every episode on YouTube. 

There really wasn't much about Bill Nye online back then.  I even tried seeing if there were DVDs, and there were, but they were exorbitantly expensive.  Like, $100 per disc, and each disc only had one episode, since they came with an educational license for the classroom. 

His newfound fame and all the memberberries surrounding him emerged when clown world kicked into full gear, which really does feel astroturfed as fuck. Nye also appeared on random shows like Battlebots as a commenter and like nobody gave a shit. So how did Bill Nye Saves the World gain so much fame? Why do so many internet faggots love Bill Nye out of the blue?  And where were you cucks when Eyes of Nye aired?


----------



## Tahoma (Feb 24, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> I don't remember watching him in school, actually, but he was on a local channel and I'd watch it sometimes when nothing else was on.  The only episode I could remember from childhood was the one where he showed the distance of all the planets and had a time lapse of him biking down a road all the way out to the boonies to show how far the nearest star is.
> 
> Sometime around the mid 00s I tried to find some old Bill Nye episodes but only found torrents for a few, and around then he put out The Eyes of Nye, a pretty good show more focused on adults, but it never got picked up for a second season.  It was such a nothing show that you could watch every episode on YouTube.
> 
> ...



Obviously an example of the Mandela Effect switching us to an alternate universe where people actually gave a shit about Bill Nye back in the day.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Feb 24, 2020)

Amandla Stenberg, went from playing literally who bit part in the first Hunger Games to being some sort of woke intersectional feminist mouthpiece. One of her videos had her cite Azalia "you are a sand nigger" Banks as an expert on black issues and culture. At this point I assume any former child actor of color who starts spouting woke shit is astroturfed to hell and back. I also agree with the comments that called Lizzo astroturfed. Maybe I'm becoming a hermit, but I've never heard of this person and all of sudden everyone is quoting her and giving her interviews on every variation of the late show.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 24, 2020)

PortsideDave said:


> Amandla Stenberg, went from playing literally who bit part in the first Hunger Games to being some sort of woke intersectional feminist mouthpiece. One of her videos had her cite Azalia "you are a sand nigger" Banks as an expert on black issues and culture. At this point I assume any former child actor of color who starts spouting woke shit is astroturfed to hell and back. I also agree with the comments that called Lizzo astroturfed. Maybe I'm becoming a hermit, but I've never heard of this person and all of sudden everyone is quoting her and giving her interviews on every variation of the late show.



Shes astroturfed but i remember articles about all the shit she got for being in the hunger games. People i guess through Rue was white. Having the whole internet against you at 13 would probably fuck you up.


----------



## Jarolleon (Feb 24, 2020)

Lissamine Green said:


> Yeah I heard about her a couple times sporadically, then a week later she was everywhere. And she's supposedly a musician but the stuff I see about her is never about how this or that song is awesome, but other random trivia about her and her opinions on crap, like suddenly we should care.
> 
> 
> 
> The way they pulled this guy out of the mothballs was SO calculated. I guess Wishbone the dog wasn't available, so they had to go to the PBS show that was on after him when the millennials were in 3rd grade, for their devious nostalgia propaganda ploy.


I'm half-convinced they pulled him out because anti-troon trolls used to quote his segments about chromosomes determining gender, and the left has a weird obsession with making old icons dance to their tune (or retconning them if they're dead), especially if a right winger liked or quoted said icon once.


Pissmaster said:


> I don't remember watching him in school, actually, but he was on a local channel and I'd watch it sometimes when nothing else was on.  The only episode I could remember from childhood was the one where he showed the distance of all the planets and had a time lapse of him biking down a road all the way out to the boonies to show how far the nearest star is.
> 
> Sometime around the mid 00s I tried to find some old Bill Nye episodes but only found torrents for a few, and around then he put out The Eyes of Nye, a pretty good show more focused on adults, but it never got picked up for a second season.  It was such a nothing show that you could watch every episode on YouTube.
> 
> ...


Well, there is one group of people who are well-known for being heavily invested in SJ causes, spend lots of time devising ways to get impressionable people excited over something that is utterly boring, and it's literally their job to educate you. They also remember Bill Nye well because his vids save them lots of effort during class time. So maybe it was astroturfed by teacher's unions to "move the needle" or something.


----------



## drtoboggan (Feb 25, 2020)

Baby Jane Hudson said:


> Ke$ha. Ugh. First she had some hit teeny bopper songs, then made a documentary (filmed by her brother) where all she did was go on tour and talk about needing to have sex.  Then claimed she was sexually assaulted by that Dr. Luke guy, because she fancied herself a real artist and wanted to make "real" music and break her contract with Sony.  After like 3 years, the courts were having none of it and threw out all of her cases and appeals.  Now she's fat, has had more plastic surgery than Joan Van Ark (at such a young age) and has no career.


I really wish Dr. Luke would sexually assault Dan and Shay so we don't have to hear more of their garbage.
I also want to second Bebe Rexha. Useless bunt.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Feb 25, 2020)

2020Suicide said:


> Having the whole internet against you at 13 would probably fuck you up.



Pic related:


----------



## ForgedBlades (Feb 25, 2020)

Can someone explain K-pop to me? Does it actually exist outside of Twitter? Like, if I turned on a top 40 station in a flyover state would I hear BTS?

Also, does the K-pop obsession mean qts like small penises now? I might be able to use that to my advantage.


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 25, 2020)

Answer said:


> Billie Eilish is probably today's most blatant example of a pop star whose rise to fame was completely manufactured, and I say this as someone who admittedly enjoys her music. Her parents are both industry pros and her brother (who writes all her material) is a classically-trained songwriter. Right after she was signed her label tried to hype up her social media clout by creating tons of sock accounts with handles like "billieeilishqueen10" which would only follow her and each other. Same reason why she posts so many pics of herself with other rising stars (usually other industry plants), it's all a form of viral marketing. Not to mention she gets tons of interviews with big-name publications, gets her music featured in commercials and film/TV soundtracks, product endorsement deals, you get the picture.
> 
> The whole DIY-living-room-artist-hits-it-big is mostly a myth which the music industry loves selling. Young teenagers don't become massively famous pop stars unless they have a ton of industry professionals behind them. They’re groomed into being pop stars starting at around age 12 with a whole gang of professional songwriters and vocal coaches catering to them, then said professionals use their connections to advertise and hype up the kid, which is why they seem to blow up out of nowhere.


I looked up the lyrics/video to Bad Guy after hearing it on the radio and I couldn't believe how much Billie Eilish reminds me of Zoe Quinn. The lyrics are explicitly about being a selfish whore, the resemblance is uncanny, and the video even jokes about taking out her Invisalign, which they both have. It's embarrassing how auto-tuned thots can whisper unenthusiastically into a mic to trap beats about their dick-sucking knees hurting and it can be successful.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Feb 25, 2020)

ForgedBlades said:


> Can someone explain K-pop to me? Does it actually exist outside of Twitter? Like, if I turned on a top 40 station in a flyover state would I hear BTS?
> 
> Also, does the K-pop obsession mean qts like small penises now? I might be able to use that to my advantage.


Yeah man K-Pop actually exists outside of Twitter, it's sadly a very real thing.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Feb 25, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> I don't remember watching him in school, actually, but he was on a local channel and I'd watch it sometimes when nothing else was on.  The only episode I could remember from childhood was the one where he showed the distance of all the planets and had a time lapse of him biking down a road all the way out to the boonies to show how far the nearest star is.
> 
> Sometime around the mid 00s I tried to find some old Bill Nye episodes but only found torrents for a few, and around then he put out The Eyes of Nye, a pretty good show more focused on adults, but it never got picked up for a second season.  It was such a nothing show that you could watch every episode on YouTube.
> 
> ...


I remember his theme song being a bit of a minor IRL meme that popped up occasionally where I grew up. Other than that, I don't think anyone could have described anything about his show. Personally I never saw it.

While astroturfing has a part in Nye's revival, he also first started to get back in the spotlight by being the right kind of controversial (baiting Christians via fedora tipping) and then gained notoriety because the sex junk segment on Bill Nye Saves the World was so hilariously bad. His show on gender got him a lot more negative attention than positive attention and he's basically a big joke now.



ForgedBlades said:


> Can someone explain K-pop to me? Does it actually exist outside of Twitter? Like, if I turned on a top 40 station in a flyover state would I hear BTS?
> 
> Also, does the K-pop obsession mean qts like small penises now? I might be able to use that to my advantage.


I've never heard K-Pop on the radio. As far as I can tell, it's very niche IRL, and is more of an internet thing. I did know one IRL girl who was really into it (and Korean dramas) and while she wasn't a land whale she was pretty damn autistic. One of those types who will prattle on and on about her obsession the moment you say hello. I could not handle dating someone like that.

To appeal to K-Pop fans you have to be prettier than they are, so don't get your hopes up, baby dick.


----------



## Win98SE (Feb 25, 2020)

Lizzo was mentioned earlier, but she is 100% an industry plant and riddled with bad news. She is currently speedrunning Career Destroyed Any% by doxing PostMates delivery drivers for being late, stealing lyrics from shit she's retweeted on twitter, lifting up her dress and exposing herself at NBA games, and playing the flute and twerking at the same time (NSFW). Worst case of "PAY ATTENTION TO ME" I've ever seen.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 25, 2020)

That kid on Stranger Things who always sounds like he's slurping


----------



## Ndnd (Feb 25, 2020)

Hasan Minhaj.  I stopped watching _The Daily Show _ages ago, so I had no idea who the fuck this guy was until his specials started popping up all over Netflix.

For a standup comedian, he’s incredibly *unfunny.  *His schtick is virtue-signalling masquerading as comedy and he has zero sense for comedic timing or how to write a half-decent joke.

I get that Netflix has a diversity quota to fill, but for the love of godbear, can’t they find comedians of colour with actual talent?


----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 26, 2020)

Ndnd said:


> Hasan Minhaj.  I stopped watching _The Daily Show _ages ago, so I had no idea who the fuck this guy was until his specials started popping up all over Netflix.
> 
> For a standup comedian, he’s incredibly *unfunny.  *His schtick is virtue-signalling masquerading as comedy and he has zero sense for comedic timing or how to write a half-decent joke.
> 
> I get that Netflix has a diversity quota to fill, but for the love of godbear, can’t they find comedians of colour with actual talent?


Speaking of The Daily Show, I felt the same about Trevor Noah when he took Jon Stewart's place.  I looked him up and he had like one milquetoast comedy special  that wasn't funny at all, and when he took over the show, he didn't even seem like he was used to being in front of a camera.

Even back then it was obvious he only got the job because he's around the same skin color as Obama's.  The guy's as charismatic as a rotten banana.


----------



## Ndnd (Feb 26, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Speaking of The Daily Show, I felt the same about Trevor Noah when he took Jon Stewart's place.  I looked him up and he had like one milquetoast comedy special  that wasn't funny at all, and when he took over the show, he didn't even seem like he was used to being in front of a camera.
> 
> Even back then it was obvious he only got the job because he's around the same skin color as Obama's.  The guy's as charismatic as a rotten banana.



Yeah, Trevor Noah is definitely astroturfed to the high heavens too. Milquetoast is the perfect word to describe him.  I like my comedians to be equal parts fearless, savage and funny instead of being the human equivalent of a flaccid dick.


----------



## Furina (Feb 26, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Speaking of The Daily Show, I felt the same about Trevor Noah when he took Jon Stewart's place.  I looked him up and he had like one milquetoast comedy special  that wasn't funny at all, and when he took over the show, he didn't even seem like he was used to being in front of a camera.
> 
> Even back then it was obvious he only got the job because he's around the same skin color as Obama's.  The guy's as charismatic as a rotten banana.


Trevor Noah struck me as a young guy starting out with his comedy career suddenly getting thrown into the top spot because of his identity (Cape Coloured) before his time. I'm actually a little sad about it because I did enjoy his stand up and I think his long-term career has been shot in the foot because he's been placed in a position he hadn't earned yet and feels like he has to conform to a bunch of ideological talking points. I don't dislike him personally, I just feel bad for him. He was on an episode of QI years ago and came across as quite humble.


----------



## Nick Gars (Feb 28, 2020)

Going off OP's example, Chrissy Tiegen is definitely one I can't fucking understand. The fuck does this bimbo even do? I'm sick and tired of seeing the Hulu ads involving her on YouTube, and from commercials I've gathered she is in some nigger show about "ghetto nigger bitches with wealth living in New York and being ghetto nigger bitches". Seriously, who fucking cares?!

Also literally anyone who goes on "The Masked Singer". I don't watch this crap but people I live with do and I get exposed to it while eating dinner. You're so irrelevant you have to dance around in a mascot costume like a furry faggot because people forgot you even existed? You're better off unaliving yourself.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 28, 2020)

Bill Nye dancing at a fashion show to a Lizzo song. We have to stop. This thread is bringing a frightening new reality to life.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 28, 2020)

I don't understand the Lezzo thing, either. I can go to any Old Country Buffet or check cashing places if I want to see a sassy, obese sheboon who's full of herself.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Feb 28, 2020)

Ndnd said:


> Hasan Minhaj.  I stopped watching _The Daily Show _ages ago, so I had no idea who the fuck this guy was until his specials started popping up all over Netflix.
> 
> For a standup comedian, he’s incredibly *unfunny.  *His schtick is virtue-signalling masquerading as comedy and he has zero sense for comedic timing or how to write a half-decent joke.



To quote a sketch about Swedish public broadcasting: "Now there will be norm-critical standup. Not so many laughs but much applause at opinions you agree with."


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Feb 28, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned Lilly Singh yet? Because Lilly Singh is literally the worst.


----------



## Positron (Feb 28, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> Bill Nye dancing at a fashion show to a Lizzo song. We have to stop. This thread is bringing a frightening new reality to life.


The Prostate Specific Antigen is not a "hormone", Science Guy!


----------

